# Dai speeds past 58,000 posts



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Headed for 60,000.*
:beerchug::yltype:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great work!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is an amazing amount of posts Dai.

If only you got a pound for every time you posted :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great accomplishment dai. We appreciate all the work you do.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed Dai, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Amazing work dai - many congratulations!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Great work dai.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Awesome work, dai! ray:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

It seems only a couple of weeks since you passed the last milestone!!

Well done dai


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW!!...:beerchug:

Nice work!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Congratulations dai!!!*


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats great dai

I don't like the fact that you close down so many posts though.
I understand ones that are breaking forum rules, but some don't, then they develop a new problem, and then you mark it solved, which it isn't.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a lot of posts Dai. Congrats!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Dai. Well done.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Far beyond commendable! Congratulations!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done Dai :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------

